# Oil Capacity of the 1.6L TD?



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

What is the engine oil capacity of the 1.6L TD


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

5.3 qt (with filter change)


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

pg 366 in your owners manual.
https://my.chevrolet.com/content/da...ls/2017/Chevrolet/Cruze/2k17cruze1stPrint.pdf


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

jblackburn said:


> 5.3 qt (with filter change)


Perfect thanks!


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

My car isn't built yet. Thus, no owner's manual yet.


----------



## JohnARM (Dec 19, 2017)

shockz said:


> pg 366 in your owners manual.
> https://my.chevrolet.com/content/da...ls/2017/Chevrolet/Cruze/2k17cruze1stPrint.pdf


Thanks, this gives me the "head start" I was looking for!


----------

